# Vegas, Polo Tower-good places to eat?



## winger (Jun 17, 2007)

What are recommendations for good, affordable places to eat?  Buffets and non-buffet ideas are welcomed. One criteria, within walking distance from Polo is a preference or near Fashion Mall.


----------



## cluemeister (Jun 17, 2007)

A few very close to Polo Towers:

Planet Hollywood Buffet
Sbarro (pizza at Miracle Mile shops)
FatBurger - just south of Polo
McDonalds

PT's also has a in room delivery menu, but we never used it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 17, 2007)

I wouldn't call Planet Hollywood Buffet "reasonable," if her definition is under $20.  It surely is one of the better/best buffets, and you can do it at lunch fo rless, this is true.

Depending on how far you are willing to walk and where you are at meal time, there is a Chipolte Grill (healthy Mexican food, you walk a line, its custom made, then take your food and sit) just past Harrah's.  

I haven't been in a while, but I used to love Harrah's Coffee Shop for their very generous salads and blackened prime rib sandwich, both under $10.  Ballys Coffee Shop used to have a killer Chef's Salad, large, full of yummy goodies, for about the same price.

Fern


----------



## labguides (Jun 17, 2007)

Harley's is near Polo Towers.  Wthin a longer walking distance  or short taxi ride is our favorite, Firefly  for tapas and Hofbrahaus for German food.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 17, 2007)

The problem is, the quality of places changes from year to year. I've pretty much quit recommending places to eat but I'll list some of the one's we've found decent in the past.

In the Miracle Mile Mall there are several restaurants, both reasonably priced and on the higher side. We've had a few meals at Blondie's Sports bar. Their not bad but all meals haven't been outstanding. We've also had a couple of decent burgers at Cheeseburger in Paradise. Max's has changed over to the Palm. In the past they've had a fixed price menu with a few selections (not really enough to say several) and they were pretty good. Last March they sucked so bad I don't think we'll go back again. 

Harley Davidson Cafe has been pretty decent in the past. We don't eat there very often because we're just not all that thrilled with the atmosphere.

In the past the Cafe (coffee shop) in the Monte Carlo was good. Since MGM took it over we've been less thrilled with it. New smaller menu and higher prices. 

In NYNY I enjoy Il Fornaio's (chain Italian restaurant) and America (coffee shop) but, as with Cafe in Monte Carlo the menu has been parred back a lot and the prices have gone up. 

MGM has a literal ton of restaurants in it. However, I've found most to be on the more expensive side. Rainforest Cafe is a chain restaurant but I've always felt the prices to be high, the service to be slow and the food to be marginal. I'm sure there are reasonably priced, decent places to eat in MGM, I've just not found them.


----------



## labguides (Jun 17, 2007)

Harley Davidson has good pulled pork sandwich. It definitely is noisy!


----------



## winger (Jun 17, 2007)

anyone try or know of Ellis Island ?  

"reasonable priced" means around $12 (before taxes and tips).


----------



## sage (Jun 17, 2007)

Last year when we were there we ate many times at 
​La Salsa Cantina
It is about 5 mins from P/T on the same side of the road going towards the MGM.
If you like Mexican you can't go wrong.
Great food, huge servings (we shared our meals with our teenage kids they were that big), great atmosphere.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 17, 2007)

winger said:


> anyone try or know of Ellis Island ?
> 
> "reasonable priced" means around $12 (before taxes and tips).



We had breakfast there.  Lots of food, good prices.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 17, 2007)

winger said:


> anyone try or know of Ellis Island ?
> 
> "reasonable priced" means around $12 (before taxes and tips).




It's not that far from PT's but not within walking distance IMO. 

Ellis Island may have decent food at cheap prices but the place is a dump. IMO, not worth the effort unless you have a car and really need to have a dirt cheap meal.


----------



## Alec and Lisa (Jun 17, 2007)

If you like Indian food there is a restaurant in the Hawaiin Marketplace right next to Polo Towers.  Their lunch buffet would meet your price requirement.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 18, 2007)

While I'm thinking about it, if Ellis Island is an option then I suppose Terrible's coffee shop and buffet should be mentioned as well. Terrible's is a little nicer than Ellis Island (OK, maybe a lot nicer) and they have some pretty inexpensive meal options. However, the service is some of the worst we've ever experienced and keeps me from ever going back. The food was good enough and the prices were very low. 

We gave them three shots and every time the service was slow and bad. The first time it was just flat out slow. The second time my wife ordered the prime rib special and ask for it medium rare. I had ordered their rotiserie chicken. My wife's prime rib came out well done. We pointed it out to the staff and they just said they were out of medium rare and all they had was well done, then turned and walked away not to be seen again until 30 minutes later when we got the bill. The third time was because friends wanted to try it for breakfast. How can you screw up beakfast right? Sevice was pathetically slow to the point the delivered our food just as we were getting up to leave and then they didn't get the order correct. Not only did they not get the order correct the waitresses opinion seemed to be "Oh well." 

Now the last time we set foot in Terrible's was Sept. of '01 right before 9/11. In fact, we got stuck in Vegas because we were supposed to leave on 9/12. Maybe they've improved but I know I'll probably never take a chance on them again.


----------



## winger (Jun 18, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> While I'm thinking about it, if Ellis Island is an option then I suppose Terrible's coffee shop and buffet should be mentioned as well. Terrible's is a little nicer than Ellis Island (OK, maybe a lot nicer) and they have some pretty inexpensive meal options. However, the service is some of the worst we've ever experienced and keeps me from ever going back. ...


 The Polo/MGC Albertsons shuttle driver mentioned and a lady concurred w/ the assessment that EI had great food for rock bottom price, LOL. I guess they never mentioned service, just the food.

I think I'll check out Catina.  Not much into Indian food, but thanks for the suggestion.

We've been eating in the last couple of days, saving the eat out until later in the week when we're out of groceries !  Lots easier w/ little ones now to just grab a quickie from the fridge in the suites since they HATE the heat, aside from the moments right after leaving the pool for a moment. We didn't even make it to Planet Hollywood last night at 7PM - we just ended right back at the pool :annoyed: . We know better tomorrow - we're going to take the Duece around the Strip.

Any ideas on buffets?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 18, 2007)

There are no dinner buffets within walking distance in your price range.  OK, I lied.  There are none worth spending your money on.  Believe me, I know.  The lowest priced ones are definitely not worth it.

You might try Planet Hollywood for lunch, then follow with a small dinner or snack.  Their buffet is very large, and you only miss a few things by going to lunch (sushi, lamb and crab are at dinner but not at lunch).  If you don't mind taking a bus or shuttle, you could do dinner at Main Street Station downtown or South Point on the South Strip.  Both are too far to walk, but have a good dinner buffet in your price range.  Of course once you add transportation it costs more...  If you are going to a dinner buffet anywhere, call and verify price first, cause if it is seafood or steak night it will be priced much higher.

Although they fall within your price range, I wouldn't consider these buffets:  Circus Circus, Excalibur, Sahara, Palace Station and Tropicana.  I have eaten at each one, figuring "How bad could it be?" The answer, unfortunately, is "Pretty bad."

I wouldn't eat at Terrible's Buffet.  Don't know about the quality, but it is very small.  They have a rotisserie chicken special in their café that is very inexpensive.  Be aware, though, that they charge extra for sharing or to pack the excess "to go." 

If you want to see the current buffet prices, Las Vegas Advisor keeps an up to date list here.

Make sure your kids drink plenty of water (*not* soda pop) and carry it with them when you leave to go anywhere.  If they are hot, take some wet paper towels, drench them, then fold them small and place them at the back of their neck, that cools you down.  Or better yet, get a plant mister bottle (at CVS or Walgreens), fill it with water, and spray each other down when you get hot.

Fern


----------



## winger (Jun 18, 2007)

Main Street Station  are you referring to the one w/ the Casino on Main Street near the fremont canopy right?  I think I heard about that one.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 18, 2007)

winger said:


> Main Street Station  are you referring to the one w/ the Casino on Main Street near the fremont canopy right?  I think I heard about that one.



Yes, Main Street Station is right downtown on Main Street a block north of Fremont and the Fremont Street Experience, next to The Plaza.  The buffet is good and reasonably priced, they also have the Brew Pup that serves a good hamburger.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 18, 2007)

If your kids like Shrimp Cocktail, you could go down to Golden Gate (also downtown, on the corner of Fremont St. and Main) and get a few shrimp cocktails.  They are the tiny "salad shrimp" and you get a 6 ounce serving for 99 cents.  I've seen big guys eat six of them!  I think that's a huge amount, but hey, at 99 cents each, its a bargain.

Fern


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 18, 2007)

If you're going to be out an about doing the tourist thing, there is a Cheesecake factory in Ceasers Forum Shops. If you time it right (top of the hour I believe) you can end up by the Cheesedake Factory after watching the Atlantis fire and water moving statue show. It's the show where the large salt water aquarium is at one of the far ends of the hallways. 

Cheesecake Factory might be a chain restaraunt but they have a large menu, huge portions (some just split meals or take them back for later) and reasonable prices for what you get. Not super cheap but reasonable and a good atmosphere for the kids without dragging them through a casino and having walked and window shopped in an interesting mall you probably won't find at home.


----------



## cluemeister (Jun 18, 2007)

ditto cheesecake factory.  Our favorite moderately priced place to eat while in Vegas.


----------



## winger (Jun 18, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> If you're going to be out an about doing the tourist thing, there is a Cheesecake factory in Ceasers Forum Shops. If you time it right (top of the hour I believe) you can end up by the Cheesedake Factory after watching the Atlantis fire and water moving statue show. It's the show where the large salt water aquarium is at one of the far ends of the hallways.
> 
> Cheesecake Factory might be a chain restaraunt but they have a large menu, huge portions (some just split meals or take them back for later) and reasonable prices for what you get. Not super cheap but reasonable and a good atmosphere for the kids without dragging them through a casino and having walked and window shopped in an interesting mall you probably won't find at home.


thanks I think the kids would like the fire show - and cheesecake factory is a favorite. We did not even think of looking for that in a casino!


----------



## anniemac (Jun 18, 2007)

We really like Maggiano's at the Fashion Show mall - second floor overlooking the strip.   Great italian and reasonably priced.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 18, 2007)

The Cheesecake Factory is _not_ in a casino.  It is in the Forum Shops, which is a shopping mall at Caesar's.  There is also an F.A.O. Schwarz Toy Store there, one of only two left, and it has a great ice cream fountain.

Fern



winger said:


> thanks I think the kids would like the fire show - and cheesecake factory is a favorite. We did not even think of looking for that in a casino!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 19, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> The Cheesecake Factory is _not_ in a casino.  It is in the Forum Shops, which is a shopping mall at Caesar's.  There is also an F.A.O. Schwarz Toy Store there, one of only two left, and it has a great ice cream fountain.
> 
> Fern



But Fern, if you're not from Vegas the distinction between a shopping mall attached to a casino and a casino is a little blurred.  Many people don't even realize you can hit the shopping malls without ever setting foot in the casino.

While we're at it, the Venetian's Canal Shops should be interesting for the kids. There is a gelato stand in the recreation of St. Marks Square which is pretty darn good for a snack. IMO probably the best gelato in Vegas. There is also a Grand Lux Cafe, which is esssentially a Cheesecake Factory in the Venetian but you pretty much have to skirt the casino to get to it. There are some minor differences in the menu and we haven't ever thought their food was as good as the Cheesecake Factory in Ceasers Forum Shops.


----------



## winger (Jun 19, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> But Fern, if you're not from Vegas the distinction between a shopping mall attached to a casino and a casino is a little blurred.  Many people don't even realize you can hit the shopping malls without ever setting foot in the casino....


You're right on with that point, Doug. Each complex is one casino, in my eyes LOL.  Shops and all.


----------

